

The Heyday of Software Easter Eggs Has Passed. - mgxplyr
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=pogue-use-it-better-secret-easter-egggs

======
cydonian_monk
Passed? Hardly. They've just moved to new audiences and platforms. Such as the
Easter Egg in the Ookla/Speedtest.net smartphone apps.

Still, programs that are now mainstream, critical and trusted shouldn't have
Easter Eggs in them. It would be unprofessional of me to put Easter Eggs into
the telephony code I work with. Things that absolutely must work should be
boring and without surprises.

------
nodata
Passed? Loads of sites use the Konami code to activate easter eggs.

